# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  chenowsky

## isabella197

I am playing the part of a girl whose name is sophie chenowsky and i would like to know if the name is Russian or any other Slavic name

----------


## chaika

Google shows only a hundred or so hits for ченовский chenowski, chenowsky, chenovski, chenovsky, all together, so if it is a Russian or Polish name, it is *extremely* rare. Чиновский Chinovski Оtoh has about 900 hits. 
Sophie is a common Russian name, София, comes from Greek.

----------


## Греческо

> Google shows only a hundred or so hits for ченовский chenowski, chenowsky, chenovski, chenovsky, all together, so if it is a Russian or Polish name, it is *extremely* rare. Чиновский Chinovski Оtoh has about 900 hits. 
> Sophie is a common Russian name, София, comes from Greek.

 Sofia (Σοφία) in Greek means wisdom.

----------


## isabella197

thanks so much for all the help it wont go un appreciated

----------

